# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Services for crash victims: update

## Nwicker60

Services next week for Connor and Graham
MOURNERS will pay their last respects next week to the two men who died in Mondays road accident near Castletown. 
The service for passenger Connor Craigie will be held at St Peters and St Andrews Church, in Thurso, at 1pm, on Monday.
Connor, 19, of Dwarick Place, Dunnet, was being a lift home by Graham Scott in his Subaru Impreza, after they finished work at the computer call centre in Thurso, late on Monday night. The car struck a stone parapet, half-a-mile east of Castletown on the Dunnet road. Emergency service raced to the scene but both men were found to be dead. Floral tributes have been laid at the scene of the tragedy.
Mourners attending Mondays service are invited to wear casual, bright-coloured clothes to remember and celebrate the life of the popular teenager. Afterwards, Connor will be laid to rest at Corseback cemetery, Dunnet.
A car cruise is being organised on Facebook, in his memory. The cavalcade is scheduled to take place on February 13, from the lorry park at Thurso, at 1pm, following a route to John O Groats.
A message on the social networking site reads: This event is open to everyone and is in dedication to Connor Craigie, who, we all know, loved his 1L Corsa and cruising. (This one is for you, bud x)
*Mr Scotts service will be held at Inverness Crematorium, on Thursday, February 3. Family flowers only have been requested.*

----------

